# Verlegesand



## Jam (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

habe mich in den Fachbeiträgen schlau gemacht und beschlossen, die Pflanzung weiterer Pflanzen (die vom letzten Jahr stehen in Blähton, da kannte ich das Forum noch nicht) in Verlegesand zu pflanzen.

Hat im Umkreis von Düsseldorf schon mal einer versucht, Verlegesand zu bekommen? Den kennt hier kein Mensch. Und wenn man erklärt, das müsse Sand mit einem Lehmanteil sein, schütteln alle nur mit dem Kopf.
Man bekommt Spielsand, Rheinsand, Sand aus Steinbrüchen, mit Kiesel oder ohne. Man kann sogar die Farbe wählen: Es gibt grauen, beigen, roten Sand, hellen oder dunklen Sand ...
Aber Verlegesand?

Habe mich schließlich entschieden für eine Sorte, die hier Füllsand heißt. Bin aber irgendwie überzeugt, den falschen Sand zu haben (eher grau und sehr fein).

Mensch, wäre ich bloß bei Blähton geblieben ...   ;-)

Jam


----------



## Dodi (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo Jam!

Es lohnt sich immer wieder, das Forum mal zu durchsuchen! 

Schau doch mal hier, ich habe dieses Thema gefunden:

Verlegesand = Maurersand?

Vielleicht bist Du gar nicht so schlecht bedient mit Deinem "Füllsand".


----------



## Jam (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Danke für die Antwort,

aber ich glaube, jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter als vorher. Gelb-rötlich war bei uns nur der "gewaschene" Rheinsand bzw. der aus dem Steinbruch mit Kieseln und Findlingen. "Mein" Füllsand (grau und so fein wie der weiße Spielsand) scheint woanders dann der Estrichsand zu sein. Der Sand, den ich zum Mauern kenne (also dann wohl Mauersand) ist der gewaschene Rheinsand.

Och nö, ne - jetzt habe ich überhaupt keinen Durchblick mehr - oder gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf.
Mal sehen, was draus wird ...


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hi,
Als ich gestern nach Verlegesand gefragt habe, bekam ich auch nur die Gegenfrage: Was wollen Sie denn verlegen? :__ nase 
Dann bekam ich aber auf die Frage, ob denn ein Lehmanteil im Sand ist, die Antwort, nein. Ich denke, das ist doch entscheidend, ob Lehm mit drin ist, und wenn die Jungs von Baumark da nicht antworten können, muss man wo anders hin gehen. Ich suche jetzt auch weiter... 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## ösiwilli (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Servus miteinander,

also, um die Verwirrung noch zu vergrössern: 

ich habe für die Pflanzbereiche "Kinderspielsand" verwendet. Der hat nämlich recht hohen Lehmanteil, sonst würden die schönen Sandkuchen der Kinder ja sofort zerfallen 

Für den Rest: gewaschener Marchsand (die March ist zwar nicht so breit wie der Rhein, der Sand wird aber nicht viel anders sein) der auch als Estrichsand verwendet wird und kaum unerwünschte Nährstoffe einbringt.

Den Sumpfbereich habe ich teilweise mit stinknormalen 0/16 Betonschotter abgedeckt, wegen der hübschen grösseren Kiesel.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der in seinem Teich genug herumgesandelt hat.


----------



## waterman (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hi,
ich war heute bei O.i.
Da gibt es eine ziemlich große Auswahl in 15 oder 25 kg Säcken. Spielsand, Maurersand, Teichgranulat usw.
Und einen .bi-Baumarkt gibts ja auch in Düsseldorf.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Moin,

laut Naturagart bekommt man den Verlege- bzw. Füllsand am ehesten in der örtlichen Sandgrube.... 
Dort kostet er sicher viiiiel weniger als der Spielsand im Baumarkt, denn er ist ein "Abfallprodukt".

Da es sich um kein genormtes Gut handelt, gibt es ihn auch eher selten im Baumarkt zu kaufen.
Wichtig wäre noch, darauf zu achten, dass die Farbe des Sandes eher rötlich braun als gräulich-grün ist. Hat was mit dem im Lehm enthaltenen Fe und seiner Wertigkeit zu tun (soweit ich weiß).

Für die Pflanzen und den Teich ist eben der Lehm im Sand wichtig, weil dieser als Puffer z.B. für die Phosphate dienen und so stärkere Algenblüten verhindern soll.

Viel Erfolg bei der Sandsuche! Uns steht das bald auch noch bevor....


----------



## Jam (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Oh jemineh - will einer meine Teichpflanzen kaufen?

Im .bi habe ich gar nicht erst gefragt - weil weder der Baustoffhandel, noch unser Gartenbauer noch der Sand-Großbetrieb was wusste von Verlegesand. Den Begriff Schmiersand = Füllsand scheint man schon mal gehört zu haben - aber ob da Lehm drin ist - kA ...
Also habe ich den grauen Schmiersand genommen, obwohl der Sand aus dem Steinbruch rötlich ist. Vielleicht schaffe es mal, Bilder einzustellen.

Jam


----------



## chr1z (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

spielsand tuts auch


----------



## w-cl203 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Verlege- Schmier- oder Maurersand gibt im erweiterten Kreis Düsseldorf schon seit den siebzigern nicht mehr zu kaufen, so meine Erfahrung und Aussage eines Vertrieblers eines großen Kalkwerkes in Dornap. Letztendlich habe ich Rheinsand mit Lehm vermischt und bin subjektiv so auch zum Ziel gekommen. Allerdings war es mindestens genauso schwer an Lehm zu kommen ohne horrende Summen bezahlen zu müssen. Dieser Vertriebler hat mir auch erklärt, dass Schmiersand eher zufällig irgendwo im Erdschichten liegt, da der Bedarf sehr gering ist, wird der gezielte Abbau nicht mehr betrieben.


----------



## Plätscher (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo,

wenn du nur normalen Sand bekommen kannst, dann sieh dich mal in einem raifeisenmarkt (od. wie der Markt bei euch heißt wo die Bauern einkaufen) um ob sie Betonit haben. Das ist gemahlener Ton/Lehm der zur Bodenverbesserung eingesetzt wird. Das kannst du dann leicht in den Sand mischen und hast den gewünschten Effekt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jam (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo Tina,

dann wunderts mich nicht, dass hier alle nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Jam


----------

